# Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juli 2009)

*Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Gast20150401 (24. Juli 2009)

*Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Das nenn ich mal gute Angebote


----------



## sYntaX (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Oha, das ist mal wirklich günstig!


----------



## kung-schu (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Überprüft mal bitte den ersten absatz (der in grau). Da taten mir die augen weh... ;-p


----------



## kearu (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Der graue Abschnitt ist extrem ... 

Und günstig?  ... einzeln bei Drive-City bestellt (24.07.09) bekomme ich das ganze schon für ~154€ ... und bei Vorkasse muss ich da nicht mal Versandkosten zahlen ...


----------



## Jakopo (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Rechtschreibung und Grammatik waren noch nie die Stärke der Redakteure.


----------



## guidodungel (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Echt Top Angebote!

Mir würde das Enermax Gehäuse am besten gefallen!


----------



## Marc1504 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Zitat: bei denen Sie im Vergleich zum Einzelkauf sogar noch Geld gegenüber dem Einzelkauf sparen. 

Hä?  
Danke für diese informative, informationelle Information.


----------



## eVoX (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*



guidodungel schrieb:


> Echt Top Angebote!
> 
> Mir würde das Enermax Gehäuse am besten gefallen!




Hmm, Enermax Gehäuse, wo siehst du da ein?


----------



## Kamino99 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*

Die Angebote sind keine Brüller! 

Hier wird so getan, als wären die Angebote die Sensation des Jahres nach Windows7 Vorverkauf. Wie wärs mal mit vergleichen?

Allein bei einem Preisvergleich mit HOH.de fällt auf, dass die hier vorgestellten Angebote *höchstens* 5 Euro günstiger sind. 

 Dabei habe ich noch gar nicht richtig mit anderen Versanhäusern verglichen und die Versandkosten berechnet. 

Die Angebote von Caseking waren bisher bei jedem Vergleich stets teurer, als andere Anbieter. Wer zuviel Geld locker hat, kann bei denen bestellen. Aber wie ich die Gemeinde hier kenne, spart man lieber und steckt es in einer geilere Grafikkarte.


----------



## guidodungel (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Kits: Enermax MODU82+ 525W inkl. Gehäuse bestellen und kräftig sparen [ANZEIGE]*



eVoX schrieb:


> Hmm, Enermax Gehäuse, wo siehst du da ein?



Sorry, meinte natürlich das Cooler Master


----------

